# Is this a Sharp-shinned hawk?



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

It appears to be.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Two hard ones to tell apart, the cooper's and sharp shinned. I myself look for the tail but there's other ways to tell them apart, my best is with the tail though, I'm not so good at other features. Here's a few of them:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/AboutBirdsandFeeding/accipiterIDtable.htm


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks like it but Cooper's and Sharp Shinned are sort of hard to tell apart. They are a cool bird, I had a pair nesting in my wooded back yard a couple years ago. They put a hurting on the Fox squirrel population in my neighborhood, I wish they would come back.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I've got one building a nest in the woods behind the house. I like to shoot squirrels when they try to take the corn that I put out for the deer and rabbits in the winter. After a few days the squirrel is gone, I'm guessing the hawk has taken it. It's been fun watching it build the nest.


----------

